# Need ideas for beef stew meat that isn't beef stew...



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I've got a 1lb package of beef stew meat out of the freezer yesterday intending to make beef stew today. Then Dh says he'd rather not have any more stew for a LOOOOONG while.









I do realize his point though because we've had variations on Turkey stew all this week. (Left overs from our Canadian Thanksgiving.)

So... any ideas what I can do with beef stew meat that isn't actually beef stew?


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe slow cook it with some mexican seasonings and shred it up - then make soft tacos or burritos or something out of it.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

How about stronganoff? Serve over egg noodles. Yum.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
How about stronganoff? Serve over egg noodles. Yum.

Exactly what I came in to say!


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

Cut the cubes in half and stirfry with veggies and serve over rice or noodles?

Make kabobs?

Fondue?


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

What about this Alton Brown recipe for Pressure Cooker Chili?

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I like the idea of slow cooking it just because its stew meat, its gonna be tough. Thats the reason why I didn't immediately go for the stirfry/stroganoff idea, it'll be too chewy.









I wish I had a pressure cooker, but honestly I'm a little too chicken to use it.







:

Maybe something like a BBQ shredded beef with a rice/veg mix wrap?

(I'll use BBQ sauce just because I don't have any mexican seasonings. Western Canada SUCKS for anything mexican food related, we're more known for our Asian cuisines.







)


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I make these with stew beef...

Greek Beef Bites
Prep 40 min Total 5hr40 min (crock pot)
3lbs beef boneless chuck roast, trimmed of fat (or stew meat)
2T olive or vegetable oil
4 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1T dried oregano leaves
1.5t salt
.5t coarsely ground pepper
4T grated lemon peel
1c yogurt
.5 small cucumber, peeled, cored and finely chopped (1/3c)
.5t salt
1. Cut beef into 1-1.5" peices. Heat oil in 12' skillet over medium/high heat. Cook beef in oil, in batches, if necessary, 8-10 minutes, turning until brown on all sides.
2. Place beef in 3-4qt. slow cooker. Sprinkle with garlic, oregano, 1.5t salt, the pepper and 3T of the lemon peel, toss to mix.
3. Cover and cook on low heat 4-5 hours.
4. Stir together yogurt, cucumber, .5t salt and remaining 1T lemon peel in small bowl. Serve beef with toothpicks for dipping into yogurt sauce. Beef bites will hold on low heat setting up to 2 hours, stir occasionally.


----------



## jenneology (Oct 22, 2007)

Carne asada
Beef stir fry
Stroganoff

We recently for some stew meat and those are our plans for it!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I'd probably do a slow cooked curry, DH would probably tease me about it just being spicy stew!


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

Slow Cooker Beef Stroganoff


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I like to use stew meat for kabobs, but you have to be prepared for them to be on the tough side since the meat is really intended for stewing. But the flavor is delicious anyway.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I've had meat like that in spaghetti sauce before and it was good.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Curry! Maybe serve it with sour cream in a chapatti, burrito-style, so it seems less stewy and more... I dunno... different.


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

I realize I've come to late for that particular batch of beef, but I just had to chime in that I think the single most delicious use of stew meat is Cornish pasties.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Hungarian goulash:

stew beef
2 green, yellow or red bell peppers, chopped up
1 large or 2 small onions (yellow, white, whichever)
2-3 tbsp of paprika
1/2 tsp of salt
dash of chili pepper (optional)
2 tbsp cooking fat or olive oil

Cook in a crock pot for 6-8 hours or boil, then simmer in a pot on the stove for an hour (add a cup of water or broth if on the stove)

Serve over egg noodles or rice, with a dollop of sour cream.


----------

